# Pagina para sentra b14 y b15



## hefe42 (Jul 22, 2004)

Hola amigos:
Les doy esta pagina porque es muy buena para los sentra b14 y b15 dice todo acerca de modificar tu carro (mucho de esto funciona para el b13 tambien porque no hay mucho cambio entre el b14 y el b13) http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php?#Exhaust Systems
espero que les guste mucho
saludos desde panama a nuestos amigos ticos que siempre hay modificado muy bien sus carros


----------



## Joe_bel (Jun 1, 2004)

*Pura Vida!!!*

_Muy buena la pàgina, verdad?_

*Todo bien...*
Me alegro que ya le funcione el tacòmetro...  

Tuanis...

Tome estas pàginas, tambièn estàn buenas...


www.automecanico.com
www.se-r.net/index.php



JOE


----------

